

The End of Facebook - StandardFuture
https://jkhawaja.silvrback.com/the-end-of-facebook

======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514)

------
grecy
Does anyone else suspect there is a coordinated smear campaign against
Facebook right now? The number of posts about the death of Facebook seems to
be growing faster than I can read them.

~~~
Ronsenshi
Not really. First, people love to write about the end of the world or in
general about horrible end of something successfull. And second, Muller's
video gave traction to this, for the lack of a better word, "movement" and now
people are just jumping on that bandwagon of talking about how FB is a fraud
or dying.

And it's not like this is the first post about future of FB. That stuff's been
popping for a while now.

------
klochner
This is just sensationalism piled on top of the original discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514))

------
jetru
The whole article is "Hey someone else might have a point". Balls.

------
ciupicri
Isn't it ironic that the page has a Facebook share button?

